# XL2BB Disappears when Excel is Reopened



## Peter_SSs

If this happens to you, try one of these options:

*Option A:*

Close Excel
Find the Add-In file in Windows File Explorer
Right click - Properties
On the 'General' tab, is there an 'Unblock' box at the bottom?
If so, tick that box then click OK
Reopen Excel
*Option B:*
An alternative to the above steps is to ensure that the Add-In file is in a '*Trusted Location*' & then the status of the 'Unblock' checkbox should be irrelevant.


----------



## Marcelo Branco

Thank you Peter,

I was having this problem. Now everything is working perfectly!

M.


----------



## Peter_SSs

Marcelo Branco said:


> Thank you Peter,
> 
> I was having this problem. Now everything is working perfectly!
> 
> M.


You're welcome Marcelo. It will take a while to get most of the bugs ironed out and for us to get used to just how the new forum works.


----------



## igold

Same same. Thanks Peter


----------



## pedro-egoli

I am having trouble with the


----------



## pedro-egoli

Not sure what happened with my preamble.
i had the same problem of xl2bb going missing after i used it.
Followed instructions and deleted from add-ins however, in trying to reinstall could not get file to open.T
The above screenshot is the properies.
I am a bit lost here and any help appreciated


----------



## Peter_SSs

pedro-egoli said:


> i had the same problem of xl2bb going missing after i used it.


So you are saying that you were able to successfully use XL2BB and now you cannot? When (approximately) did you last use it successfully?

What version of Excel are you using and what operating system? Please update your Account details (click your user name at the top right of the forum) so helpers always know what Excel version(s) & platform(s) you are using as the best solution often varies by version. (Don’t forget to scroll down & ‘Save’)





BTW, I have removed your other identical question as we do not want to have two sets of people trying to deal with the same issue - per rule #12 of the Forum Rules


----------



## pedro-egoli

Peter_SSs said:


> So you are saying that you were able to successfully use XL2BB and now you cannot? When (approximately) did you last use it successfully?
> 
> What version of Excel are you using and what operating system? Please update your Account details (click your user name at the top right of the forum) so helpers always know what Excel version(s) & platform(s) you are using as the best solution often varies by version. (Don’t forget to scroll down & ‘Save’)
> 
> View attachment 15027
> 
> BTW, I have removed your other identical question as we do not want to have two sets of people trying to deal with the same issue - per rule #12 of the Forum Rules


Sorry about the double pos.
have updated account details Am using excel 2016 and win 10
Used xl2bb here How to recognize a blank cell as zero
Then Mr Excel disappeared off my Excel sheets
Since posting I reloaded as an add in and hopefully this works below
Account balances for centrelink Final Version-1.xlsmAB17ACCOUNT NO29/05/202018316$2,939191720$5,81620147$2,055216344$4322$10,853SUMMARYCell FormulasRangeFormulaB17B17=TODAY()B22B22=SUM(B18:B21)
I will keep an eye on it and get back in need.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Peter_SSs

Cheers, Glad you got it going again.


----------



## pedro-egoli

Spoke to soon.
When i opened excel Mr Excel had disappeared and I ran into the same problem outlined here Message when excel opened
I deleted from Add-in and that solved that problem
However in trying to track down where xl2bb was I searched in my Temp files to find location



I see that this file was initially downloaded 5/4/20 so where I thought I had deleted previous version I had not.
Now I find that when I try and delete the delete X in home is unresponsive.
I can extract but am not sure what the outcome will be so any guidance on how to get rid of this file prior to reinstalling xl2bb appreciated


----------



## Peter_SSs

I'm not exactly sure where you are at now but if you carefully follow the steps listed here and at this step






XL2BB appears in the Add-Ins list for example like this





make sure that you carefully note the location (it will be different to what I have shown) then continue following the steps in the link above.

When you get to download the Add-In again, extract the xlam file and move it to somewhere you will know (Not a 'temp' folder I would suggest. Maybe even make your own Add-Ins folder, or use a location like the one shown above), unblock it if the properties show that is possible then proceed as per the instructions in the linked page.


----------



## pedro-egoli

Thanks. As I said in my post above I cannot delete as the X is unresponsive.
Though i tried to remove or change name that too was unsuccessful.
Can I use Extract all to delete and, if so , are there any things I should look out for
Thanks again


----------



## Peter_SSs

Have you *de*selected XL2BB in this dialog?


----------



## Peter_SSs

.. & re-booted?


----------



## pedro-egoli

Finally I think I have done it.
After rebooting (thanks) I downloaded from site and it took me to the 5/4/20 modification in Temp .
When I browsed I could not find it in the Temp file for some reason.
So I went to the Download arrow at top of screen and right clicked and it took me to the file at bottom of Temp (??) why i dont know.
So I copied file and pasted to desktop.
After browsing from Add in Screen and selecting desktop shortcut Mr Excel came up on excel sheet.
Whether it remains ??


----------



## pedro-egoli

Update.
When I closed down and reopened Mr Excel had disappeared again.
In frustration I right clicked on the desktop icon and selected Properties.
In the Attributes section at bottom I ticked Unblock and hey presto Mr Excel reappeared.
Closed Excel sheet again and reopened and all good.
Thanks Peter_ss for your help


----------



## Peter_SSs

pedro-egoli said:


> .. selected *Properties*.
> In the Attributes section at bottom I ticked *Unblock *...


I did mention that before 


Peter_SSs said:


> .. download the Add-In again,  extract the xlam file and move it to somewhere you will know ... *unblock it* if the *properties *show that is possible ....



.. and of course in the very first post in this thread


Peter_SSs said:


> If this happens to you, try these steps:
> 
> Close Excel
> *Find the Add-In file in Windows File Explorer*
> *Right click - Properties*
> *On the 'General' tab, is there an 'Unblock' box at the bottom?*
> If so, tick that box then click OK
> Reopen Excel


Anyway, let's hope it is all sorted now.


----------



## pedro-egoli

It was what probably prompted my old mind.
Thanks again


----------



## excelakos

Hi to evryone!! I am facing the same issue!!! Originally i run the add-in from the Downloads file. Then i moved it together with the rest add ins in the C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\AddIns folder. Now everytime Excel is opened i get the following message



i click ok i open excel i go to Add in s menu and i get this





i then go to add-ins i delete it and then i re open it from the C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\AddIns folder.







But every time i open Excel its always connected to the downloads file...i followed the tips about the general tab in properties but i cant find any unticked box whatsever...any other suggestions?

Thank you in advance


----------



## MARK858

Have you said Yes to the message and re-browsed for the file in the Addins folder? you could also try putting the Addin in the XLSTART folder.


----------



## excelakos

I


excelakos said:


> Hi to evryone!! I am facing the same issue!!! Originally i run the add-in from the Downloads file. Then i moved it together with the rest add ins in the C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\AddIns folder. Now everytime Excel is opened i get the following messageView attachment 32424
> 
> i click ok i open excel i go to Add in s menu and i get this
> View attachment 32425
> 
> 
> i then go to add-ins i delete it and then i re open it from the C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\AddIns folder.
> View attachment 32426
> View attachment 32427
> 
> But every time i open Excel its always connected to the downloads file...i followed the tips about the general tab in properties but i cant find any unticked box whatsever...any other suggestions?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Its funny...i moved the file plus all the other add-ins in the XLSTART folder. Then i opened Excel and got the same message...Then i re-moved all the add in in the /Addins file and now Excel opens with no message i got to developer==>Addins i ticked it and now Excel opens with the xl2bb already loaded and with no message....just like magic!!!!


----------

